# Distressing/Aging NEW Chrome



## Oldbikes

I was reading the thread on faux paint finishes and was wondering if any one has found a way to age newly chromed parts -- on an og paint bike-- to give it a patina that matches?!

Thanks in advance,
Alan


----------



## rjs5700

Dilute some muriatic acid in a gallon of water and apply it to the chrome a little at a time. Keep a close eye on it and rinse it often with a hose. The acid will start to yellow the finish. It is actually taking off the plating. Don't use too much acid or leave it on too long or it will take off all the chrome. Practice on an old piece to see if it gives the effect you are looking for. Be sure to wear rubber gloves and don't get it on your skin or clothes cause it's powerful stuff undiluted. Also don't breathe the fumes.
John


----------



## Oldbikes

Will give it a try!

Thanks.


----------



## PCHiggin

*What???*

This is a new one. Why not just leave the chrome original? Pat


----------



## doubleduty

*The original chrome*

The original chrome is probably the fenders and they are probably damaged beyond repair. Or maybe a part that is completely missing. So he has a new part that is all shiny and stands out like a sore thumb! LOL!


----------



## 37fleetwood

careful with the muriatic acid it turns chrome a greenish color and to me it didn't look exactly old just damaged. oh and never put anything chromed in acid with anything of another material it may set up an electrolisys process and dechrome your piece entirely (I've accidently done it!)
Scott


----------



## vintbike

you could try sanding it very lightly, then wiping some slightly salty water on it, and leaving it outside in the sun for a few days... repeating the salt water regularly..

worked for me.


----------



## 37fleetwood

old chrome gets kind of milky. I don't know how you would replicate that. you could always leave it out on the roof for a few weeks and see if it dingy's up at all.
Scott


----------



## partsguy

No. 7 is sweet when it comes to _chrome_ but why not save money? just buy parts already rusted out.


----------

